# Luck...



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been hanging out with an amazing girl, who seems almost too good to be true. Sunday she wanted to go for a hike in an area she's never explored. She's never hunted but she let me take my shotgun on the off chance we flushed some grouse. On the drive up, and the hike in, I mentioned we might see some 'snowshoes,' but never really explained what that is. She thought I was talking about hippies with big shoes. 
As we hiked out of a nice upper alpine basin, I shouted, "look a rabbit!" as we both watched it dart away. Of course without missing a beat, I loaded 2 shells, and quickly followed its tracks. As I rounded a stump, I saw the hare dart from under a big pine tree. I pulled up my gun, aligned my sights, and slapped the trigger. One shot, one kill. I laid him down from about 30 yards as he sprinted through the forest. 
Lets just say the hare wasn't the only one blown away. Certainly I was stoked too, but the expression, shock, happiness, and pure surprise from the beautiful 30 year old New Yorker I was with sealed the deal. Right then and there I turned that shaking city chick into a full fledged mountain girl. After we both calmed down, we took a few pictures- 




































She helped me skin, clean and bake it when we got home. There is only one thing greater than hunting, nature, the outdoors, wimmin, love and all that romantic mumbo jumbo-

Being surprised by it.

_For a moment I am shocked at my deed: But shock is succeeded by a mild elation. I continue my walk with a new, augmented cheerfulness which is hard to understand but unmistakable. What the rabbit has lost in energy and spirit seems added, by process too subtle to fathom, to my own soul. No longer do I feel so isolated from the sparse and furtive life around me, a stranger from another world. I have entered into this one. We are kindred all of us- killer and victim, predator and prey, me and the sly coyote, the soaring buzzard, the elegant gopher snake, the trembling hare, the foul worms that feed off our entrails. All of them. All of us. LONG LIVE DIVERSITY, LONG LIVE THE EARTH! -E. Abbey_


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great story. I love snowshoes...and wimmin!


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> What a great story. I love snowshoes...and wimmin!


thanks Mr. Goob. It was a blast, and boy was it good eating.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job....

So where's her picture??  Ya know, one of her skinnin' that rabbit.

Sounds like you got a good one. 8)


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Nice job....
> 
> So where's her picture??  Ya know, one of her skinnin' that rabbit.
> 
> Sounds like you got a good one. 8)


Thanks much sawsman. I'm still reeling from it all. As far as her pic skinning the rabbit, well you know, those are intimate private photos between a man and his lady. 8)

She's gonna get her blue card and I told her I'm buying her a CWMU cow elk tag. I'll post pictures when she does that. -8/-

And yeah, she's a great one. She wants to go for rabbit, grouse and ducks this weekend! 

Now if I just can keep from ucking it up.... *\-\*


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey nice job man im just wondering where i would go and find some snow shoe hares ive never tried them before


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

does she mow the lawn too?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> does she mow the lawn too?


Quit being a perv, idiot. Awesome photos and adventure story. We want photos of the New Yorker, too, blackbear!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Blackbear next year I want to see her holding some ducks,geese and a swan.Nice job man. don't mess this one up. :mrgreen:


----------

